# "E.N. Publishing" Forum is DEAD - Merge it with "d20 & Open Gaming Publishers" ?



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Jun 11, 2004)

Why shouldn't the discussion for these products be with those of every other publisher?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 11, 2004)

Well, the forum isn't dead.  It's not the most active, but it still isn't dead.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Jun 11, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Well, the forum isn't dead.  It's not the most active, but it still isn't dead.




What would YOU consider dead, C? 

As of this post of mine, there has only been NINE threads posted to in the last MONTH!?!! 

Don't you think these projects would benefit from more exposure in a more active forum?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 12, 2004)

Dead as in non active.  And the number of threads is not a good sign to suggest death, number of replies would be more accurate.  And considering the owner of the boards is also co owner of the publishing company, i see no reason why they shouldn't get a little special treatment.  Especially since the company has some limits placed on it becasue of the relationship between the site and company.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 12, 2004)

We do our press releases in the main d20 publisher forum, and discuss e-publishing in the e-publishing forum. However, we have our own forum to discuss our material, just as just about any other gaming company has their own forums on their own site.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Jun 12, 2004)

I'd hardly call relegating the discussion of these fine products to obscurity "special treatment". 

I'm not sure if you are speaking from a point of knowledge or speculation when you make a point about the existance of a seperate forum based on possible conflict of interest concerns. I could understand the reasoning for such a decision, but reserve my right to dissagree with it based on that. Anyone who thinks that ENPublishing products don't rate discussion along with other .pdf and print products is crazy. Who cares what they think? 

My only concern is that these products are not getting any exposure off in their own cob-webbed corner. Just beacuse Crothian visits every forum doesn't mean most people do.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Jun 12, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> We do our press releases in the main d20 publisher forum, and discuss e-publishing in the e-publishing forum. However, we have our own forum to discuss our material, just as just about any other gaming company has their own forums on their own site.




That's all good. I'm not saying you SHOULDN'T have a separate forum. It just needs some PR!


----------

